# Roping Practice



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would suggest contacting some others in the area that you know who team rope. They may be able to point you in the right direction. Also, some feed lots also have a roping arena and some of the cowboys meet there a couple of nights a week and play around for a while. It is worth a shot. If nothing else, you could put an ad in the paper or something looking for a place.


----------

